# Preamplificador muuuy sencillo



## crimson (Abr 12, 2013)

Ultimamente son muchas las consultas sobre un preamplificador simple para elevar el nivel de algún MP3 o similar, porque el aparato en sí no alcanza a levantar un etapade potencia.
El problema surge cuando el usuario no tiene la experiencia suficiente, como para hacer algo medianamente complejo, así que les presento aquí uno super simple:

Está hecho con un humilde transistor BC547, vean el circuito, que puede alimentarse con 12V o incluso con una batería de 9V sin problemas:

Para los que no se animan a trabajar con percloruro férrico, les ofrezco una plaqueta cortada a cutter, vean cómo se hace aquí.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-riaa-fets-94909/

Les doy la disposición de los componentes (no me pidan lista de components... son muy pocos)...

Y aquí la "visión de rayos x" para ver la placa "de los dos lados":

Si alguno está flojo con los colores de las resistencias va esta imagen:

Y si hay dudas de cómo conectarlo va esta guía, incluso están los valores aproximados de tensión en las patas del transistor:


Es un lindo preamplificador, pese a su sencillez, da casi 8V pap de salida, suficiente para excitar cualquier potencia. ¡Suerte con el armado!


Saludos C


----------



## juliangp (Abr 12, 2013)

Como anda de distorsion?


----------



## crimson (Abr 13, 2013)

Hola juliangp, no la medí con distorsímetro, pero debe andar (por comparación a otros esquemas similares) alrededor del 0,2% a máxima salida. Si es para un MP3 te sobra paño, pensá que en las salidas de los reproductores de CDs hay un circuito similar. Yo la vengo usando hace rato en equipos de publicidad de 12V y funciona muy bien.
Saludos C


----------



## SERGIOD (Abr 13, 2013)

crimson dijo:


> Hola juliangp, no la medí con distorsímetro, pero debe andar (por comparación a otros esquemas similares) alrededor del 0,2% a máxima salida. Si es para un MP3 te sobra paño, pensá que en las salidas de los reproductores de CDs hay un circuito similar. Yo la vengo usando hace rato en equipos de publicidad de 12V y funciona muy bien.
> Saludos C



A que te refieres con equipos de publicidad talves sean los que por acá llaman equipos de perifoneo. aun que ese potencio-metro no se me hace muy maniobrable


----------



## crimson (Abr 13, 2013)

Hola Sergiod, tengo un amigo con una empresa de publicidad en la vía pública, al que siempre tengo que salvar de los desastres, básicamente son autos o camionetas con un amplificador de potencia y en el techo un par de baffles o bocinas reentrantes, que difunden publicidades previamente grabadas en un MP3 o algo parecido. El preset es para regular la *máxima entrada* del dispositivo, el control de volumen se hace desde el MP3 en este caso. Nada impide poner un potenciómetro, puse el preset  por lo que te comenté en el párrafo anterior.
Saludos C


----------



## Brod (Abr 14, 2013)

¿No viviremos en el mismo lugar?, en donde vivo hay como dos de esos 

Buen aporte, Si le quieres agregar un mic electret le haces estos cambios ¿estoy en lo correcto?
Disculpas, siempre tuve una duda, Usted coloco en el emisor del transistor una R de 100 y luego otra de 1K con un capacitor de 100uF ¿esa red RC juega como un pequeño filtro el cual le daría otro tono al preamplificador?  ¿Manipula la respuesta en frecuencia?


----------



## crimson (Abr 14, 2013)

Hola Brod, vivo en el sur del Gran Buenos Aires. Te comento: cuando usas un micrófono electret no se usa capacitor electrólítico, porque suele cargarse y bloquear al transistor, se usa uno de 100nF poliéster. La resistencia de 100 ohm fija la ganancia del sistema y le da un poco de realimentación, para eliminar la distorsión. Como el capacitor es de 100uF deja pasar todas las señales, no le da ningún tono. Distinto sería si fuera de 1uF, ahí sí tendría atenuación en los graves. Habría que simularlo con algún laboratorio virtual.
Saludos C


----------



## Brod (Abr 15, 2013)

Gracias por la explicación, ya entendí, no tenía claro bien lo del capacitor. Ya que me corregiste, cambio el diagramita que subí. 

No sabía que se bloqueara el capacitor, una vez vi un pre de un mini transmisor que traía          capacitor electrolítico, por eso lo deje. 

Desde ya, y me pongo pesado gracias de vuelta y saludos para todos.


----------



## Sergibal (Abr 18, 2013)

No puedo creer que funcione tan bien, y lo economico que resulta, lo arme y lo probe con un pequeño equalizador y !que manera de aumentar la señal!, ademas el sonido es limpio, no tiene nadas de ruidos, excelente. Voy a hacer mas pruebas. Otro mas para la coleccion, Excelente aporte, se agradece Crimson.


----------



## elanyelo (Abr 22, 2013)

buenas podria usar ese circuito para amplificarr la señal proveniente de un rca de mi autoestereo para que asi este logre exitar la base de un transistor en un circuito de luces audioritmicas????

saludos


----------



## crimson (Abr 22, 2013)

Hola elanyelo, bienvenido a la Comunidad, sí, por supuesto, la salida de este pre es más que suficiente para excitar la base de un transistor. Fijate que se necesitan aproximadamente 3Vpp para lograrlo, y este te dá 8Vpp, así que en teoría te sobra. 
Saludos C


----------



## elanyelo (Abr 22, 2013)

grasias crimsom entonces este es el que usare


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 22, 2013)

muy buen aporte *crimson* conozco mucho pre-amplificadores con un solo transistor, pero nunca uno tan detallado, un vistazo y el que quiere lo puede armar en 5 minutos muy buen aporte *crimson*.

saludos


----------



## Friedrich (May 16, 2013)

Hola Crimson,muy buen proyecto,tenia unas dudas.
Sirve para usarlo como ampli para audifonos,por ejemplo para agregarle salida de audifonos a un televisor¿


----------



## EXELSIOR (May 16, 2013)

Hiola crimson...
Una pregunta...
Cuanta potencia de salida tiene este pre?...
Por lo visto parece ser de entre 500 y 800 mW...


----------



## crimson (May 16, 2013)

Hola Friedrich, bienvenido a la Comunidad, Hola EXELSIOR. En realidad este preamplificador es para entradas de potencias de *alta impedancia*. Veamos cómo se comporta con una impedancia, digamos de 10K:

Vemos que tenemos una salida de unos 3,46V de pico sin distorsión. Vamos ahora a ponerle una carga de 32 ohm, como la de un auricular:

Vemos ahora que la tensión sobre la carga cae a 60mV. Esto es por el tema de la transferencia de potencia con diferentes impedancias. Para poder usarlo con auriculares se puede armar un pequeño adaptador, con un par de transistores tipo BC337 / BC327 y se le pueden sacar unos 30 milivatios aproximadamente, que alcanzan para un par de auriculares comunes:

Como ven, con este truco pasamos de 60mV miserables a casi 1,1V sobre la carga de 32 ohm.
Saludos C


----------



## EXELSIOR (May 16, 2013)

crimson dijo:


> Hola Friedrich, bienvenido a la Comunidad, Hola EXELSIOR. En realidad este preamplificador es para entradas de potencias de *alta impedancia*. Veamos cómo se comporta con una impedancia, digamos de 10K:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 92451
> Vemos que tenemos una salida de unos 3,46V de pico sin distorsión. Vamos ahora a ponerle una carga de 32 ohm, como la de un auricular:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 92452
> ...



haham...
Veamos...
1,1 mV a 32 ohm...

Intentaste probar con un transformador de impedancias y medir la potencia?...
Osea para medir la maxima potencia de salida sin distorsion...


----------



## crimson (May 16, 2013)

No, un transformador de ese tipo es muy caro, mucho más que un par de transistores piojosos y algunos pocos componentes más...
Saludos C


----------



## EXELSIOR (May 16, 2013)

crimson dijo:


> No, un transformador de ese tipo es muy caro, mucho más que un par de transistores piojosos y algunos pocos componentes más...
> Saludos C



jajajaja transistores piojosos...
See puede ser que el trafo sea caro pero solo lo decia como buen punto de pruebas futuras...
Algo asi para multiples impedancias...
Pero aun asi muy buen aporte...


----------



## Friedrich (May 16, 2013)

Hola Crimson,gracias por contestar!
El push-pull que le agregaste es para incrementar la ganancia o para adaptar la impedancia¿¿ Que tal si le agrego un operacional para que me haga de seguidor de tension y no carge al circuito,funcionaria¿ gracias!


----------



## crimson (May 16, 2013)

Hola Friedrich, el array de transistores es para adaptar la impedancia, no agrega ganancia. Si usás un operacional ya no sería un preamplificador muuuy sencillo, sino algo más complicado. Para eso ponés un LM386 y listo.
Saludos C


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 16, 2013)

otra cosa mas que simple un lm386
PD:
disculpas no lei tu ultimo mensaje c


----------



## jorge morales (May 17, 2013)

Estimado crimson gracias por el aporte ¿puede usarse para guitarra o bajo electrico?


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 17, 2013)

haa para preamflicador solo hay que quitarle el condensador de 10µf que esta entre las terminales 1 y 8 del lm386


----------



## crimson (May 17, 2013)

Hola Jorge, tiene muy baja impedancia de entrada, no creo que sirva para un instrumento.
Saludos C


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 17, 2013)

crimson dijo que era para reproductores digitales 



> Ultimamente son muchas las consultas sobre un preamplificador simple para elevar el nivel de algún MP3 o similar, porque el aparato en sí no alcanza a levantar un etapade potencia.



y estos generalmente son para una gama de 8 a 32ohm de impedancia 

o sea que la entrada de ese *pre-amplificador* esta dentro de ese rango. Es como cuando arman amplificadores con el *TDA2030* y dicen que le sale la misma potencia y eso es porque la impedancia del equipo es de 8 ohm y la del parlante es de 8 ohm... 

hay que entender eso de impedancia de un amplificador


----------



## fausto garcia (May 18, 2013)

crimson dijo:


> Ultimamente son muchas las consultas sobre un preamplificador simple para elevar el nivel de algún MP3 o similar, porque el aparato en sí no alcanza a levantar un etapade potencia.
> El problema surge cuando el usuario no tiene la experiencia suficiente, como para hacer algo medianamente complejo, así que les presento aquí uno super simple ...



Saludos compañeros, me atrevo a citar al compañero *crimson* esperando no se moleste... lo que pasa es que hace unos dias yo tenia pensado crear un tema con este preamplificador que aqui les presento, pero por andar en otras cosas que me demandaban algo de tiempo no lo hice.

*El circuito no es de mi autoria, yo no lo diseñe,* tan solo me limite a adaptarlo a mis necesidades, es un circuito bastante sencillo y de muuuuy facil montaje (yo lo pude armar  asi que imaginense) este circuito lo adapte de un excelente aporte que esta como destacado del compañero *tupolev*

* https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-mezclador-mixer-4-entradas-10234/*

Me atrevo a subirlo ya que lo he probado, y funciona muy bien para incrementar el nivel de señal de un celular o de cualquier dispositivo que no excite correctamente la entrada de una etapa de potencia, en mi caso un TA8268HS reciclado de un autoestereo Sony de la linea Xplod y un STK402-120.

El armado es sencillo y no requiere consideraciones especiales, he armado 3 plaquetas con componentes reciclados y no he tenido ningun inconveniente, tan solo hay que tener un poco de cuidado cuando soldamos el circuito integrado ya que demasiado calor aplicado en sus pines puede dañarlo, tambien podrian usar un zocalo para el circuito y no habria problema alguno. 

Aqui les dejo lo necesario para que puedan armarlo y hojala les sea util. Esta el PCB listo para imprimir y ademas les dejo el archivo en el PCB Wizard para que lo chequen mejor.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 21, 2013)

muy buen aporte *fausto*, me gusto el *bootstrap (+B)* 2 de 10K y uno de 10 micro y listo 

buen ajuste al aporte


----------



## crimson (May 23, 2013)

Siguiendo con el tema este del transistorcito, vamos a ver, de acuerdo a una pregunta hecha anteriormente, _porqué_ decimos que este preamplificador tiene _baja impedancia de entrada_.
Vemos el circuito en continua, y observamos que por el emisor circula una corriente de 2mA. Esto lo tomamos para un futuro cálculo. Visto desde la entrada, o sea, desde el capacitor de base, para la corriente alterna la fuente está conectada a masa, por lo tanto, las resistencias de polarización de base, para este cálculo, se encuentran en paralelo.

A su vez, en paralelo con estas dos resistencias se encuentra el diodo de la juntura base emisor en serie con la resistencia de 100 ohm de la realimentación. El tema es: ¿cuál es la resistencia de la juntura BE? El Dr. Schockley ya se había topado con este tema, e investigando nos dio la siguiente fórmula: r'e = 25mV / Ie  por eso buscamos la corriente de emisor. Esto es en el emisor, pero visto desde la base son beta veces esta medida. r'e es entonces de 25mV / 2mA = 12,5 ohm, pero si lo vemos desde la base serían r'e x β, dado que el hfe de un transistor de éstos anda por los 300, la re sería: r'e x 300 = 3.750 ohm.
Es así que mirando desde el generador nos queda un circuito con el paralelo de las resistencias de polarización de base y (la resistencia dinámica del transistor + la resistencia de feedback)
Esto lo tenemos representado en el circuito de la derecha, dándonos una impedancia de entrada de 1.500 ohm, más o menos, que está bien para un MP3, pero desde ya no para una guitarra, que necesita 47K por lo menos.
Saludos C


----------



## jorge morales (May 30, 2013)

adjunto esta informacion a sus consideracion, gracias crimson por tu acertada explicacion, el presente preamplificador es de guitarra, saludos

 adjunto a sus consideracion esta informacion, saludos


----------



## Zz0r0zZ (Jun 7, 2013)

Hola, ante toda soy nuevo en este foro, y he estado revisando los circuitos y comentarios que han hecho y puedo decir que ayuda mucho ese tipo de informacion.
Ahora gracias crimson por el circuito pre amplificador, he estado como loco un circuito asi con trasistor bjt, ya que no hay muchos diagramas con bjt que funcionen, ahora esa etapa de pre con bjt; tengo una pregunta de como seria la etapa de potencia para que tal vez tenga una potencia de 10 watts. o que tipo de configuracion usarias tipo A, B, ab.
espero que pueda escuchar comentarios 
Saludos !


----------



## crimson (Jun 7, 2013)

Hola ZzOrOzZ, me alegro que te haya servido. Para potencias de 10W se puede experimentar una clase A, hay varias en el Foro, pero en general se usan clase AB. Hay uno muy simple y efectivo que posteó DOSMETROS y que anda por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/aporte-super-amplificador-tres-transistores-81039/
Sino hay mucho para ver usando el buscador del Foro.
Saludos C


----------



## perejil (Jun 9, 2013)

fausto garcia dijo:


> Saludos compañeros, me atrevo a citar al compañero *crimson* esperando no se moleste... lo que pasa es que hace unos dias yo tenia pensado crear un tema con este preamplificador que aqui les presento, pero por andar en otras cosas que me demandaban algo de tiempo no lo hice....



Muchas gracias por los esquemas compañeros, me ha venido muy bien, estoy aprendiendo por mi cuenta como configurar opamps.


Aprovecho para preguntarles, porque se emplean 2 R10k y los cap en la linea de alimentación unidos a las patas no inversoras (+B)y derivando a masa?

Mirando la teoria sobre configuración inversora para opamps y el datasheet veo que en este tipo de configuración las patas no inversoras van directamente a masa y el tl072 admite alimentación en un rango de +18 a -18v.

En este caso que se alimenta a +12v -0v porque hay que poner esos componentes añadidos en la alimentación?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 9, 2013)

perejil dijo:


> Muchas gracias por los esquemas compañeros, me ha venido muy bien, estoy aprendiendo por mi cuenta como configurar opamps.
> 
> 
> Aprovecho para preguntarles, porque se emplean 2 R10k y los cap en la linea de alimentación unidos a las patas no inversoras (+B)y derivando a masa?
> ...



Esas 2 resistencias y en general también un capacitor crean un punto de referencia de *Vcc/2* desde donde se toma la polarización de las entradas (+) de los IC´s, esto logra que la tensión de salida continua de los IC´s también se ajuste a ese valor *(Vcc/2)* con lo que la posible tensión de salida en alterna podrá tener la máxima excursión posible.


----------



## Gainclone (Abr 7, 2022)

crimson dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 90545



Debo omitir la resistencia de 100 Ohms en serie con el suministro positivo si uso un regulador de voltaje 7812 ?
Una pregunta más, puedo usar 50 k preset/potenciómetro en la entrada para establecer el nivel de la señal ?


----------



## unmonje (Abr 7, 2022)

Gainclone dijo:


> Debo omitir la resistencia de 100 Ohms en serie con el suministro positivo si uso un regulador de voltaje 7812 ?
> Una pregunta más, puedo usar 50 k preset/potenciómetro en la entrada para establecer el nivel de la señal ?



Proceda como en el post #1, para su pregunta sobre el potenciómetro de 50 k, de otro modo cambiará el punto de trabajo en continua, para ese transistor en particular, en tanto la resistencia de  100 Ohms, debería permanecer al menos, si se quiere  conservar el ancho de banda lo mas plano posible como lo calculó el autor.
Si lo quiere fijar usted en otro punto en continua, puede poner un preset de 20 k + otra de 5 k fija.


----------



## Gainclone (Abr 7, 2022)

No entiendo lo que estás tratando de decir.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2022)

Gainclone dijo:


> Debo omitir la resistencia de 100 ohmios en serie con el suministro positivo si uso un regulador de voltaje 7812?
> Una pregunta más, puedo usar 50k preset/potentiometer en la entrada para establecer el nivel de la señal?


¿ A cual circuito te estás refiriendo ?


----------



## Gainclone (Abr 7, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ A cual circuito te estás refiriendo ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2022)

Gainclone dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 280312


Debes respetar la posición y conexión de ese poteciómetro que ajusta la señal de entrada.
La salida se conecta directamente al amplificador que quieras excitar a través del capacitor de 10µ (Salida)

Por el valor ($) de esa resistencia, yo la dejaría para garantiza un mejor filtrado



			
				 Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> You must respect the position and connection of that potentiometer that adjusts the input signal.
> The output is connected directly to the amplifier you want to drive through the 10µ capacitor (Output)
> 
> For the value ($) of that resistor, I would leave it to guarantee better filtering


----------



## Gainclone (Abr 7, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> For the value ($) of that resistor, I would leave it to guarantee better filtering


👍

No tengo un potenciómetro de bajo valor como 5-10 k en este momento. Entonces, ¿Quiero saber si puedo usar un potenciómetro de 50-100 k?

Editar: --- Si no uso el potenciómetro en la entrada, habrá un fuerte recorte. El sonido se distorsionará. Entiendo que. Por eso quiero saber si puedo usar un potenciometro de 50-100 k en la entrada? Por el momento no tengo potenciómetro de bajo valor.

I don't have a low value potentiometer like 5-10k at the moment. So I want to know if I can use a 50-100k pot??

Edit:---If I don't use the potentiometer at the input, there will be a strong clipping. The sound will be distorted. I understand that. That's why I want to know if I can use a 50-100k potentiometer at the input? At the moment I do not have a low value potentiometer.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2022)

Gainclone dijo:


> 👍
> 
> No tengo un potenciómetro de bajo valor como 5-10k en este momento. Entonces, ¿quiero saber si puedo usar un bote de 50-100k?


No habría inconveniente alguno



Gainclone dijo:


> Editar: --- Si no uso el potenciómetro en la entrada, habrá un fuerte recorte. El sonido se distorsionará. Entiendo que. Por eso quiero saber si puedo usar un potenciometro de 50-100k en la entrada? Por el momento no tengo potenciómetro de bajo valor.



El valor del potenciómetro NO es demasiado importante y conviene colocarlo para ajustar el valor de señal de entrada.

*Edit:*
También podrías colocar un par de resistencias como _*"Divisor de tensión" *_en lugar del potenciómetro


----------



## unmonje (Abr 7, 2022)

Gainclone dijo:


> No entiendo lo que estás tratando de decir.


Me refería a este circuito, en el post número 1 de este tópico. Que lo que inicio la conversación hace mucho tiempo.  
1-Quitar la de 100 ohms cambiará su comportamiento general, puede que usted no lo note, pero lo cambiará.
2-puede poner su potenciómetro donde dice 2 sin afectar al resto.


----------



## Gainclone (Abr 8, 2022)

No esa resistencia. Dije qué sucede si omito la resistencia de 100 ohmios conectada en serie con +12 suministro.
De todos modos, que tengas un buen día.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 8, 2022)

Gainclone dijo:


> No esa resistencia. Dije qué sucede si omito la resistencia de 100 ohmios conectada en serie con +12 suministro.
> De todos modos, que tengas un buen día.


Entonces, cuando consulta, tiene que ser bien especifico y extensivo de lo que solicita, incluso redundante, porque no podemos adivinar, no olvide los *sustantivos* en las oraciones, gracias.
Suba usted imágenes y señale lo que usted quiere ó necesita detalladamente.
Que tenga otro mejor dia.


----------



## Gainclone (Abr 8, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> So, when you ask, you have to be very specific and extensive about what you're asking for, even redundant, because we can't guess, don't forget the *nouns* in the sentences, thank you.
> Upload images and indicate what you want or need in detail.
> Have another better day.


El español no es mi lengua materna, espero que puedas entender. Gracias Amigo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 8, 2022)

Gainclone dijo:


> Dije qué sucede si omito la resistencia de 100 ohmios conectada en serie con +12 suministro.


1- Descargas un programa de simulación (Simetrix, LTSpice, etc).
2- Dibujas el esquema de ese preamplificador.
3- Corres una simulación en régimen transitorio.
4- Mides corrientes y tensiones.
5- Analizas lo que sucede y aprendes un montón de electrónica en el proceso.


----------



## el_patriarca (Abr 8, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Entonces, cuando consulta, tiene que ser bien especifico y extensivo de lo que solicita, incluso redundante, porque no podemos adivinar, no olvide los *sustantivos* en las oraciones, gracias.
> Suba usted imágenes y señale lo que usted quiere ó necesita detalladamente.
> Que tenga otro mejor dia.


En este caso el amigo tiene razón, cuando hizo su consulta habló del resistor que va a la alimentación. Seguramente el traductor tradujo literalmente supply a suministro en lugar de alimentación.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 8, 2022)

el_patriarca dijo:


> En este caso el amigo tiene razón, cuando hizo su consulta habló del resistor que va a la alimentación. Seguramente el traductor tradujo literalmente supply a suministro en lugar de alimentación.


Aaaaaahhhh esa ? Ni la ví   Pero, ahora que la veo, digo que la dejaría por si la conectan a esas fuentes de switching de hoy dia, que son tan malas para asuntos de audio.  De paso mejora el filtrado !!! Ni sabía que el consultante era de India, convengamos que no algo de todos los dias. Disculpen de todos modos.


----------



## Gainclone (Abr 10, 2022)

Excelente preamplificador de transistores, sonido claro. Gracias de todos

(Sony CXA 1691BS FM radio con TDA 2030A amplifier)


----------



## Gainclone (Abr 11, 2022)

Puedo bajar el valor del condensador de salida sin afectar el rendimiento? Obtengo un golpe de salida de 2.2 voltios / pop en el encendido. ¿Qué tal un condensador de salida de 4,7 micro faradios para el preamplificador? la impedancia de entrada del amplificador de potencia es de 15Kohms.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 11, 2022)

Antes de modificar nada, ponga a masa las entradas de su equipo sin el pre que usted muestra  y fíjese si el POP, viene de su amplificador anterior al agregado o del preamplificador nuevo, porque casi siempre el POP lo causa la SALIDA.   .
Ademas, si la entrada pre existente de su equipo  ya tiene un capacitor, lo podría quitar directamente.


----------



## Gainclone (Abr 11, 2022)

La offset de DC de salida del amplificador de potencia es de 5 mV.
Así que el amplificador está bien.

Edit-el amplificador no tiene capacitor de entrada, solo 10uf entre preamplificador y amplificador.

(Creo que la carga del capacitor de salida del preamplificador mientras está encendido es la causa del golpe / estallido de la salida del amplificador.¿Qué piensas?)


----------



## unmonje (Abr 11, 2022)

Gainclone dijo:


> La offset de DC de salida del amplificador de potencia es de 5 mV.
> Así que el amplificador está bien.
> 
> Edit-el amplificador no tiene capacitor de entrada, solo 10uf entre preamplificador y amplificador.
> ...


Puede ser, pasa que, ante la duda, yo uso el osciloscopio y resuelvo ante el resultado concreto de VER el pulso de _ruido_.  Solo debería verse en el encendido. Si se unifica al resto del equipo y se ponen en marcha al mismo tiempo, habría que ver el comportamiento del conjunto.


----------



## Gainclone (Abr 12, 2022)

Probé casi todo pero el problema está ahí. Creo que debido a que este es un diseño de un 'single ended', tengo que aumentar su capacitancia de suministro. Esto sucede solo cuando enciendo todo.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 12, 2022)

Gainclone dijo:


> Probé casi todo pero el problema está ahí. Creo que debido a que este es un diseño de un 'single ended', tengo que aumentar su capacitancia de suministro. Esto sucede solo cuando enciendo todo.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 280544


Primero pruebe haciendo un puente, en la resistencia de 100, que usted queria anular.    Va a aumentar la rapidez de la estabilización de la tensión. Luego si no le funciona ya puede proceder como proponía dejando las demás posibilidades  atrás.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 12, 2022)

La resistencia de 100 Ohms a la entrada de tensión, y la capacidad del capacitor de 100uF, hacen que por un mínimo momento pase de 0V a 12V (o el voltaje que se esté alimentando), y esa fracción de segundo puede generar el "POP".

Puede colocar un retardo de encendido a relé en la salida de su amplificador, o si su amplificador por sí sólo no hace "POP", puede crear un circuito "mute" temporizado, que envíe la entrada de su amplificador a masa (0V, GND, etc).

Con respecto al capacitor de salida del preamplificador, cuanto mas chico en valor, menos frecuencias graves (bajas frecuencias) deja pasar, aunque puede colocar un capacitor cerámico de 100nF para experimentar, aunque va a " sentir " un recorte como mencioné.


----------



## Gainclone (Abr 12, 2022)

Hice todo menos resultados similares. Este problema es inherente a este diseño de preamplificador. De todos modos, reduzco el valor del condensador de salida a 4,7 microfaradios, el punto -3dB es 2,5 Hz.
No voy a usar ningún circuito de mute/delay porque es una radio FM de bajo costo para uso diario. Usé un amplificador tda 2030A.


----------



## Gainclone (Abr 12, 2022)

una cosa que debo admitir es que después de omitir la resistencia de 100 ohmios y aumentar el condensador de 100 uf a 470 uf; redujo significativamente el encendido pop.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 12, 2022)

Eso pasa, porque la tensión de alimentación aumenta casi instantáneamente, en vez de hacerlo gradualmente por la resistencia de 100 Ohms (en milisegundos, pero lo suficiente para crear el efecto "POP").
Quizás volviendo a los 100uF originales, el resultado va a ser el mismo, sin "POP".


----------

